# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  làm hộ chiếu nhanh không phải xếp hàng

## greencanalvietnam

Làm Hộ Chiếu Nhanh  
Ms Tâm: 01266200333

Nhận làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày

Không phải xếp hàng
•	Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ 
•	Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.400.000 đ
•	Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ 
•	Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá  2.100.000 đ
•	Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.500.000 đ
•	Làm hộ chiếu đối với ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh ) 
Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.
•	Giá trên không bao phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển  

Làm ở :  
•	Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội 
•	Số 02 Phùng Hưng - Hà Đông -  Hà Nội 

•	Làm chứng minh thư nhân dân nhanh lấy sau 3 ngày.
•	Cho thuê xe từ 04 đến 45 chỗ, lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình, giá rẻ.
•	Làm visa Trung Quốc, Hồng Kông, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc nhanh, thủ tục dễ dàng.
•	Vé máy bay giá rẻ.

Liên hệ: Công ty TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM 429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội. 0437245292/ Ms Tâm: 01266200333

Download mẫu tờ khai

----------


## greencanalvietnam

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh

----------


## thanhvannt90

Làm nhiều được giảm giá hem vây!

----------

